# For any fans of "porch" music...



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Proof that even in the 21st century real music ain't dead, and all you needs is a couple of "husky" chaps with guitars to deliver the real deal!

(starts at 50 seconds and kicks in a 1.54 for those impatient sorts)


----------

